# SCAR-H / 17S Flat Recoil Demonstration - Gun Camera Video



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I hooked the Countour Roam camera up to my new SCAR 17S the other day and recorded several shooting sequences. What I think this video demonstrates is how amazingly flat the recoil is on the SCAR-H or as it is called in its civilian form, the SCAR 17S (which is what I was using).

Note particularly the sequence with rapid fire. Muzzle stays fairly flat and gets back on target in a hurry.

The minimized recoil on the SCAR is due to the huge muzzle break on the SCAR 17 as well as the short stroke gas piston system in it.
*
Here is a link to the video*


----------

